# DOS, nested FOR NEXT



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

Years ago, like at least 10, I remember reading a magazine article that has a simple batch file example of some nested FOR NEXT loops that was phenomenal. It was only a few lines long also.

I was a subscriber, at the time, to magazines like DOS World, PC World, PCMag, and I had tried many times to try and dig through my old magazines trying to locate it, but never did find it. I think the warden (my wife  ) cleaned out my cell, and might have relocated the wanted magazine. 

I can't tell you what it was about, or what the batch file even accomplished. Being that it was just an example, I don't think it was anything useful. It was just an exercise of how to nest FOR's.

So, I am wondering, is there anybody here who is "old school" and recall, or know, any examples of some remarkable FOR NEXT loops that you'd like to share.

I am not looking for long batch files, just a few lines, that you think will astonish and/or amaze.


----------

